# 48" 4 X T5 HO Light Fixture Able to Support Reef Corals?



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am very new to salt water keeping and would really appreciate your input on this.

I have been looking through light fixture ads on Kijiji and I found this fixture for only $130. It support 4 T5 HO lights and I was wondering whether it will be enough to support coral.

The lights are located in Mississauga, and are being sold by a HobbyLighting store (not light company). If anyone has bought products from them please post your experience with their products!

I have a 55 gallon tank.

Also, if I plan on upgrading to a 90 gallon will I be able to keep coral with this light?

Here are the specifications for the light fixture:

Brand new in box.
*Package include:*

1 x 48" T5 HO Quad Aquarium Lighting fixture with built-in timer.
2 x 54W T5 HO 10000K bulb. (6500K and pink bulbs are also available upon request)
2 x 54W T5 HO Actinic bulb. (6500K and pink bulbs are also available upon request)
4 x Dual LED moon lights.
Acrylic Anti-splash Guard
2 x Mounting brackets.
Features:
Compact design contains everything you need for a perfect aquarium lighting set up.
216W power output in total.
Built-in timer controls lights setting schedule easily.
Flip-style adjustable mounting bracket (3 inches high) can lift upto maximum angle of 90 degrees.
Equipped with high efficiency aluminum reflector, non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing.
Dual LED moon lights provide good performance during night.
Dimensions: 47.5" x 7" x 2.75".

Thanks in advance,
Vinoy


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes it will grow coral depending on where you place them. This can grow sps but you must have the coral up top. I would switch out the bulbs though


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for replying.

Why do you suggest swapping out the given lights from the fixture?

Also, what lights would you recommend?

Thanks for the help,
Vinoy


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

6500k are usually for growing plants in freshwater setups. Coral usually range in the 10k-22k range


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

In the product description it provides a 10000K bulb.

Brand new in box.
Package include:
1 x 48" T5 HO Quad Aquarium Lighting fixture with built-in timer.
2 x 54W T5 HO *10000K bulb*. (6500K and pink bulbs are also available *upon request*)
2 x 54W T5 HO Actinic bulb. (6500K and pink bulbs are also available upon request)
4 x Dual LED moon lights.
Acrylic Anti-splash Guard
2 x Mounting brackets.
Features:
Compact design contains everything you need for a perfect aquarium lighting set up.
216W power output in total.
Built-in timer controls lights setting schedule easily.
Flip-style adjustable mounting bracket (3 inches high) can lift upto maximum angle of 90 degrees.
Equipped with high efficiency aluminum reflector, non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing.
Dual LED moon lights provide good performance during night.
Dimensions: 47.5" x 7" x 2.75".

I think the 6500K is available if I request it.

If that is correct, can I just plug and play without upgrading anything?

Also, what types of coral will I be able to grow with this fixture?

Thanks for the help,
Vinoy


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

ah my bad, sorry I read the brackets for some odd reason. I'm with Harold on the bulbs though...you'll notice a huge difference once you buy ATI or KZ bulbs or Geissman bulbs. I used the original bulbs in my fixture then went to coralife bulbs and found that they really were bad. 

I'm running KZ and Geissman bulbs at the moment supplemented with LED's


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I would go 2 Blue Plus, 1 Purple Plus and 1 Coral Plus, All ATI. The Coral Plus is in the 14000k range.You can get them at NAFB in Scarboro


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would be looking into the Tek Elite or an ATI Sunpower. Even a 4 bulb Aquatic Life would be alright but you will need to replace the bulbs as the bulbs they come with are crap.

I will say this, AVOID the cheap stuff or pay for it later. For a 4x39w fixture I would plan on spending anywhere from $300 + to get the right fixture.

and here is the biggest problem with T5s. It does not make sense to buy used fixture, if you are planing to replace bulbs. Good bulbs are expensive. Let's say you got used one for 100, but bulbs need replacement ~ 100-120

for 240 you can get new fixture with the new bulbs (but not the best)

That is why most good quality fixtures do not include bulbs

It does not matter what the package include. The bulbs there are very very bad, but if you will decide to replace bulbs in a few months (assuming fixture will work), it will cost you ~ 120 just for the new bulbs

have a look on the prices:

http://www.goreef.com/48-inch-54W-T5-Fluorescent-Fixture/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoryureppa said:


> I would go 2 Blue Plus, 1 Purple Plus and 1 Coral Plus, All ATI. The Coral Plus is in the 14000k range.You can get them at NAFB in Scarboro


 he will pay 120+ for this xxxxx and you send him to get new bulbs for additional 120+

you call it "reefing on budget"' 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Agree with SIG avoid buying cheap thing you will pay more at the end, look at it as an investment


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies everyone.

From what you all are saying, wouldn't an LED light fixture be a more cost-efficient way of lighting my tank? Since, purchasing bulbs every year or even every few months would be very expensive in comparison to LED (in the long run).

My only problem with LED is that would it be able to support corals? Fish keepers seem to have mixed feelings on LED fixtures and corals.

I've seen this LED fixture on Aqua Traders
http://www.aquatraders.com/EVO-Quad-48-LED-Reef-Bright-TR-p/56263.htm

From anyone's experience, would LED's be a more viable option?

Thanks for the help,
Vinoy


----------



## VinnyTang (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 you get what you pay for. 

That LED will give you a very white look. Actinic bulbs are okay but not great for growing coral. You'll want a good quantity of blue bulbs in whatever setup you choose. Personally I think that fixture has too many 10k bulbs. An economical LED fixture would be the line from Reefbrite. Good fixture for the price. 

If you're going T5, everyone loves the ATI's, which is what I'm running. With T5's you can customize the look and output for what you plan on growing. The Reefbrite LED's also have a fully customizable interface. 

Bottom line, don't cheap out on lighting.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What vinny said!


----------

